# Mother abandons children to pursue dream of becoming a stripper



## heartmama (Nov 27, 2001)

Probably the single worst story I've read in a long time. Just awful.

http://abcnews.go.com/TheLaw/arizona...ry?id=10919821


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## _ktg_ (Jul 11, 2008)

ugh. that is a heartbreaking story.


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

Poor babies.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

I'm utterly speechless. Those poor children.


----------



## Sarah W (Feb 9, 2008)

OMG, I can't even say what I'm thinking... But those poor babies. I hope their father is better than the mother.


----------



## Fruitful4Him (Jun 22, 2002)

That is heartbreaking.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I'm bawling. And I hope those children can find a better life without her. Poor babies.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Heartbreaking. I hope the dad heaps on the love and gets them some serious counseling.


----------



## ~Demeter~ (Jul 22, 2006)

My heart hurts for those little boys.


----------



## heartmama (Nov 27, 2001)

She clearly has drug problems and I know that makes people act in ways they never would otherwise. But I've never heard of drugs turning you into that kind of psychotic cruel heartless monster with such a calculated rejection of her kids. It seems like her hatred of motherhood has nothing to do with drugs and is a deep, deep issue she feels all the time.

Just when you think she can't say anything more awful in that article she punches the boy in the stomach. Even the officer said he'd never seen anything like her open hatred in all his years of child services cases. That right there tells you something.


----------



## _ktg_ (Jul 11, 2008)

That alone was the hardest part to read in the article, that even after all that mother had said, the little boy still loved his mom to hug her goodbye only to get punched in the stomach.









It reminded me of Dave Pelzer's story... a boy named It.









gah, now I'm really crying again...


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

Those boys deserve a safe home with a loving family. Not this.


----------



## Kristine233 (Jul 15, 2003)

How sad and heartbreaking! those poor kids. I hope they can now get the life they deserve with a parent/guardian who will let them have a childhood and make them feel wanted and loved.


----------



## ~Charlie's~Angel~ (Mar 17, 2008)

Why are people like this allowed to bare children? Makes me ill.


----------



## shantimama (Mar 11, 2002)




----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

That's so sad.


----------



## gothnurse3 (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

Wow. I hope they they find a good home with their dad.


----------



## 5796 (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, those two boys deserve a better mom than that narcissist.

But what is interesting and hopeful to me is that the oldest son figured a way out. To call the police speaks volumes on this will power and fortitude for a better life. I certainly hope his father's situation is better but I imagine authorities will be looking long and hard at dad too because they are probably invested in making sure this is a safe enviroment.


----------

